# How dumb can you be



## Woody harrelson (Oct 28, 2015)

You gotta watch this. People are nuts.


----------



## edyit (Oct 28, 2015)

to quote Einstein "only 2 things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and i'm not quite sure on the universe yet"


----------



## stanleyjohn (Oct 28, 2015)

that guy should get a award for stupidity after he gets out of the hospital lol


----------



## brad wilton (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome to the world of the internet were it's a competition to see who's the stupidest person on the planet.hope it hurt when they pulled the glass out of their faces.


----------



## mrpee (Oct 28, 2015)

That's nothing, I once knew a guy that started the wood stove with gasoline, the fire department had to restrain the landlord as the house burnt down.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 28, 2015)

*How dumb can you be*

As dumb as you need. Just hope to never be around when one of these idiots take themselves out.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Oct 28, 2015)

Definite Darwin award winner.


----------



## Wildo (Oct 28, 2015)

I saw that video.  I think they are a bunch of very lucky drunken Russian twenty year olds.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Oct 28, 2015)

I linked to it here last year. Nuts.  That said, I can see myself in my 20s doing the same thing. Video wasn't so easy then...


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 29, 2015)

mrpee said:


> That's nothing, I once knew a guy that started the wood stove with gasoline, the fire department had to restrain the landlord as the house burnt down.



About once a year some moron up here attempts to light the woodstove with gasoline or other flammable liquid . . . and invariably is severely burned in the process.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wildo said:


> I saw that video.  I think they are a bunch of very lucky drunken Russian twenty year olds.



Sounded German to me.


----------



## Diabel (Oct 30, 2015)

Drunk Germans for sure!


----------



## Rossco (Oct 30, 2015)

Sorry but I chuckled a little. 

They can do it so I don't have too!


----------



## Seanm (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## fbelec (Nov 12, 2015)

that prob spit stuff out the top of the chimney. prob lite the roof on fire. can you feel bad for those imbeciles having to peel the glass and metal from their skin. not me they deserved it


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I love the big beer belch at the beginning.  Dead giveaway you are about to see something good.  

What was that?  Paint can?


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 13, 2015)

Wildo said:


> I saw that video.  I think they are a bunch of very lucky drunken Russian twenty year olds.



German . . . or Austrian . . . definitely German speaking . . . one of them kept saying "$hit" after the explosion.


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 13, 2015)

Good clean family fun right there


----------



## Knots (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## fbelec (Nov 15, 2015)

Knots said:


> View attachment 166935



ain't that the truth


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Nov 15, 2015)

Same guy that went swimming last year...



Being first generation American, I am horrified for the future of Germany.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Nov 15, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I love the big beer belch at the beginning.  Dead giveaway you are about to see something good.
> 
> What was that?  Paint can?


Translated it was cooking spray...Pam or some variation.


----------



## hoverwheel (Nov 15, 2015)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> Translated it was cooking spray...Pam or some variation.



By my translation it was something like "Hold my vodka and watch this!"


----------

